# Sound not working on iPod touch



## gtaguy1234 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello everyone I have a iPod touch and the sound would not be recorded when I take a video and also my Siri doesn't work. What should I do?. I have had this iPod for 6 months. My sound alerts also turn off and off automatically.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome

Check and make sure the volume/ringer is turned all the way up. 
Make sure your finger or case is not accidentally covering the microphone hole while you are recording the video.
Check the speaker and microphone to make sure it isnt blocked with lint or other foreign object.
Check that Airplay is not enabling a connection to another device.
The device may detect something in the microphone jack and fail to play sound through the speaker. Clean out the microphone jack using compressed air or a toothpick.


----------

